# Security Breach? SEI Robotics TV SEI400TV



## ilovedvrs

Security Breach? SEI Robotics TV SEI400TV

It seems someone might have gotten into my network via my new TiVo Stream 4K device.
Even google flags the device as a RISK.
Android TV Guide - SEI Robotics

*Headquarters* - Shenzhen, China

Could this be a back door attack like Chinese's company Huawei company does on android phones?

Someone deleted my Google Home group from the android TV. I'm remove access, factory resetting the device and getting rid of it. Something bad is going on with it's security. Took hours to setup my network after it was compromised.


----------



## usamac

Anything and everything is susceptible to hacking thats connected to the internet, as I'm sure that goes without saying. 

That being said, considering this being the first I've seen anyone make this case and the lack of attention this post as gotten, it does appear to have been an isolated incident and not so much of a conspiracy, as most believe Xiaomi to be.

A wise dev I know often makes the case to always disable adb after any and every use. If it's left on, you are vulnerable. Hackers can use the same access to that device and your network as you did to modify it. On the TS4K, its currently labeled USB Debugging in developers options.

Finally, have you considered your browsing habits to have been any contribution to such an attack? 

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## runbadgerrun

It is a bit questionable why a device from a major company like Tivo is accessing your Google account as an unverified developer (which is not even Tivo). They really need to get that fixed. It does not look good in this day and age of security. I would like to see Tivo spend a bit more development time making this device their own rather than just sticking an app on top of an off the shelf board.


----------



## Alex_7

usamac said:


> Anything and everything is susceptible to hacking thats connected to the internet, as I'm sure that goes without saying.
> 
> That being said, considering this being the first I've seen anyone make this case and the lack of attention this post as gotten, it does appear to have been an isolated incident and not so much of a conspiracy, as most believe Xiaomi to be.
> 
> A wise dev I know often makes the case to always disable adb after any and every use. If it's left on, you are vulnerable. Hackers can use the same access to that device and your network as you did to modify it. On the TS4K, its currently labeled USB Debugging in developers options.
> 
> Finally, have you considered your browsing habits to have been any contribution to such an attack?
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


I turned my usb debugging to 'on' when I was tweaking my device, should I turn it back off? and will it mess with my wolf launcher app?


----------



## foghorn2

Wait till they get to your saved passwords in Chrome (which is really Google -the Chinese in disguise).


----------



## usamac

Alex_7 said:


> I turned my usb debugging to 'on' when I was tweaking my device, should I turn it back off? and will it mess with my wolf launcher app?


Yea, don't leave debugging on.. and no, won't effect anything.. will need to enable to do more in the future though

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

usamac said:


> Yea, don't leave debugging on.. and no, won't effect anything.. will need to enable to do more in the future though
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


Will turn it off, thanks


----------



## rczrider

foghorn2 said:


> Wait till they get to your saved passwords in Chrome (which is really Google -the Chinese in disguise).


I forget that some people still save their passwords in the browser instead of using something like Bitwarden.


----------



## TGrud

ilovedvrs said:


> Security Breach? SEI Robotics TV SEI400TV
> 
> It seems someone might have gotten into my network via my new TiVo Stream 4K device.
> Even google flags the device as a RISK.
> Android TV Guide - SEI Robotics
> 
> *Headquarters* - Shenzhen, China
> 
> Could this be a back door attack like Chinese's company Huawei company does on android phones?
> 
> Someone deleted my Google Home group from the android TV. I'm remove access, factory resetting the device and getting rid of it. Something bad is going on with it's security. Took hours to setup my network after it was compromised.
> 
> View attachment 50310


The same thing is happening to me. The error message says i need to do a factory reset but the screen is frozen and I cant access any response. Im more than a little upset with this!


----------



## TGrud

usamac said:


> Anything and everything is susceptible to hacking thats connected to the internet, as I'm sure that goes without saying.
> 
> That being said, considering this being the first I've seen anyone make this case and the lack of attention this post as gotten, it does appear to have been an isolated incident and not so much of a conspiracy, as most believe Xiaomi to be.
> 
> A wise dev I know often makes the case to always disable adb after any and every use. If it's left on, you are vulnerable. Hackers can use the same access to that device and your network as you did to modify it. On the TS4K, its currently labeled USB Debugging in developers options.
> 
> Finally, have you considered your browsing habits to have been any contribution to such an attack?
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


I have the same issue but with a lockedup screen wont let me access the app to do a factory reset as the screen says. The comment about browsing habits is a little specious and avoids the question about why this has happend only on the Tivo and not on any of my other streaming devices. Lets work on the problem and not the excuses. 


usamac said:


> Anything and everything is susceptible to hacking thats connected to the internet, as I'm sure that goes without saying.
> 
> That being said, considering this being the first I've seen anyone make this case and the lack of attention this post as gotten, it does appear to have been an isolated incident and not so much of a conspiracy, as most believe Xiaomi to be.
> 
> A wise dev I know often makes the case to always disable adb after any and every use. If it's left on, you are vulnerable. Hackers can use the same access to that device and your network as you did to modify it. On the TS4K, its currently labeled USB Debugging in developers options.
> 
> Finally, have you considered your browsing habits to have been any contribution to such an attack?
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## TGrud

TGrud said:


> I have the same issue but with a lockedup screen wont let me access the app to do a factory reset as the screen says. The comment about browsing habits is a little specious and avoids the question about why this has happend only on the Tivo and not on any of my other streaming devices. Lets work on the problem and not the excuses.


Also not an ISOLATED INCIDENT!


----------



## Johnwashere

I had the same thing in my security checked up! Ive never had debugging on. Havent really installed much on my stream 4k, just some of the major streaming services. I removed its access but have not done a factory reset I was thinking, I never gave it my google account and password but remember this is a android TV.... so I did! UGH

This tivo stream4k also makes me nervous because it was always uploading a decent amount. My home internet upload is pretty low during the workweek- like 2-3 Mbps and it got to a point that I had to power off my tivo stream4k. I ended up bringing to my office and using it on that tv where we have much faster internet.
I really think theres something shady with the tivo stream 4k security....


----------



## usamac

Johnwashere said:


> I had the same thing in my security checked up! I removed its access. I was thinking, I never gave it my google account and password but remember this is a android TV.... so I did! UGH
> This tivo stream4k also makes me nervous because it was always uploading a decent amount. My home internet upload is pretty low during the workweek- like 2-3 Mbps and it got to a point that I had to power off my tivo stream4k. I ended up bringing to my office and using it on that tv where we have much faster internet.
> I really think theres something shady with the tivo stream 4k security....


I think you are confused, as so many in this thread are. There has been 1 update, aside from the initial update right after initial release/shipped. That update, was more of a hot fix to correct a few bugs.

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwashere

usamac said:


> I think you are confused, as so many in this thread are. There has been 1 update, aside from the initial update right after initial release/shipped. That update, was more of a hot fix to correct a few bugs.
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


Huh? I am not talking about any update. I am talking about UpLOAD. The tivo stream 4k, at least when I got it was constantly uploading (and obviously downloading while using). I get that it has to do some uploading but it was constantly uploading 2Mbps or so while it was on. Ive never had a streaming device upload so much data while using it, it was doing this for at least a few days when I first kept it plugged in.


----------



## usamac

Johnwashere said:


> Huh? I am not talking about any update. I am talking about UpLOAD. The tivo stream 4k, at least when I got it was constantly uploading (and obviously downloading while using). I get that it has to do some uploading but it was constantly uploading 2Mbps or so while it was on. Ive never had a streaming device upload so much data while using it, it was doing this for at least a few days when I first kept it plugged in.


My bad, sorry I was arguing with the wife and didn't read it thoroughly before I replied lol

Anyhow, yea there was someone early on that talked about how their device was doing some extreme uploading.. they apparently were to be fixing whatever bug that was but I'm unsure at this point honestly.. haven't seen much about it since then either

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwashere

usamac said:


> My bad, sorry I was arguing with the wife and didn't read it thoroughly before I replied lol
> 
> Anyhow, yea there was someone early on that talked about how their device was doing some extreme uploading.. they apparently were to be fixing whatever bug that was but I'm unsure at this point honestly.. haven't seen much about it since then either
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


ha its all good, I get it  Ill have to do more investigation now that my stream 4k is on my office network. Hopefully they fixed it... I just still dont really trust this thing for some reason. I feel like tivo has gotten kind of sloppy in the past years especially. Wouldn't surprise me if theres some major security issues on this device

Edit just checked... In the last 30 days my tivo stream 4k:
15.22 GB (↓13.09 GB, ↑2.13 GB)
Has uploaded over 2gb of data , ive probably only watched a couple hours of streaming services on here. Used mostly sling , a tiny bit of netflix and hbo max... Seems like 2gb of upload is necessary. Last week alone was about 500MB of uploading and 2.4GB download.


----------



## usamac

Johnwashere said:


> ha its all good, I get it  Ill have to do more investigation now that my stream 4k is on my office network. Hopefully they fixed it... I just still dont really trust this thing for some reason. I feel like tivo has gotten kind of sloppy in the past years especially. Wouldn't surprise me if theres some major security issues on this device
> 
> Edit just checked... In the last 30 days my tivo stream 4k:
> 15.22 GB (↓13.09 GB, ↑2.13 GB)
> Has uploaded over 2gb of data , ive probably only watched a couple hours of streaming services on here. Used mostly sling , a tiny bit of netflix and hbo max... Seems like 2gb of upload is necessary. Last week alone was about 500MB of uploading and 2.4GB download.


Here's my TS4K.. granted, I've disabled and uninstalled just about everything it came with, to use the apps I want to use.. maybe there is something inherently loaded onto it that's constantly communicating.. if you don't need or want it, you should consider debloating some









S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwashere

Ok so my (Google) best theromstat and smoke detectors has been completely removed from my google account. I just used it a few days ago , I’ve had it for many years. Some REALLY weird is going on. I now have to re set up my Nest thermostat.
I think I may have to somehow return this Stream 4K if it’s hacking our accounts .... I’ll be checking out all my google smart home stuff soon
Edit
Also checked my google home and ALL groups were removed as well. I changed my google password and removed tivo stream access. How the hell did this get full account access without my allowing it ? This is a huge mess and I’m extremely worried now. With all the stuff I saved on google , I basically could have my identity stolen. I’m going to be making sure I get ahold of some at tivo headquarters ASAP. I feel like this could be a lawsuit waiting to happen...


----------



## jwort93

Y'all do realize the SEI robotics is the manufacturer of this device right? The SEI400TV is the code name of the Stream 4k:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256670476140785666 I think you all are getting worked up about nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usamac

jwort93 said:


> Y'all do realize the SEI robotics is the manufacturer of this device right? The SEI400TV is the code name of the Stream 4k:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256670476140785666 I think you all are getting worked up about nothing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has been my point from the beginning, of which I clearly failed to make so clear and eloquently put as you. Well said!

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwashere

jwort93 said:


> Y'all do realize the SEI robotics is the manufacturer of this device right? The SEI400TV is the code name of the Stream 4k:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256670476140785666 I think you all are getting worked up about nothing.


YES. I do realize and know that. So what ? I had them AND TiVo stream 4k listed in my account.
Why and how does SEI robotics have FULL ACCESSS TO my google account though? TiVo stream 4K did not. Nothing else has FULL access to my google account.
Why/how did all my google smart home groups get deleted?
Why did all my google nest theromstat and google nest smoke detectors get COMPLETELY removed from my home ? I noticed this because my nest lost info from this and my house got hot.
What else did the manufacturer-Sei robots get from my google account ? Credit cards ? Passwords ? Search history ? 
At the end of the day why / how did the appointment Stream 4k manufacturer get FULL access to my google account when no other site/provider/hardware manufacturer does?


----------



## Liam Bresnahan

Hi All, I wanted to let you know that the information you're seeing in your Google accounts we are aware of and are working with Google on fixing. It's actually an issue on the Google side that is being dealt with ASAP. As soon as we have some more information we'll let you know here.


----------



## Johnwashere

Liam Bresnahan said:


> Hi All, I wanted to let you know that the information you're seeing in your Google accounts we are aware of and are working with Google on fixing. It's actually an issue on the Google side that is being dealt with ASAP. As soon as we have some more information we'll let you know here.


Thanks for the update. Does this mean my Google Nest theromstat and smoke detectors will restore to my account ?
Also will my google home (smart home ) groups come back ? Really concerned this got access to so much of my smart home setup. I don't understand the point of it and why it removed so much...


----------



## Liam Bresnahan

Without looking into your specific account and seeing what removed those items I don't think I can comment on what happens to those, sorry. As I understand this was an issue with how Google handles the casting capabilities of the device, as such I don't believe there should have been any access/removal of items in your account. However I will check into this for you.


----------



## Johnwashere

Liam Bresnahan said:


> Without looking into your specific account and seeing what removed those items I don't think I can comment on what happens to those, sorry. As I understand this was an issue with how Google handles the casting capabilities of the device, as such I don't believe there should have been any access/removal of items in your account. However I will check into this for you.


Thanks. I just Direct Messaged you.


----------



## foghorn2

The Tivo China Stick , we got 4k +

:mask:


----------



## mschnebly

Aren't all Tivos made in China?


----------



## foghorn2

No , some/lots in Mexico, with lots eating Goya products.


----------



## mschnebly

foghorn2 said:


> No , some/lots in Mexico, with lots eating Goya products.


Mmmmm Goya!


----------



## Gunnyman

None of my other cast devices have full access to my account. My entire home got deleted too.


----------



## Gunnyman

I've had to factory rest my Nest home hub and my nest wifi. The stream 4K is going in the trash after I hit it with a hammer.


----------



## Johnwashere

Gunnyman said:


> I've had to factory rest my Nest home hub and my nest wifi. The stream 4K is going in the trash after I hit it with a hammer.


I unplugged my tivo stream as well.Maybe it would make me feel better to smash it  Luckily my Nest wifi seems to be ok (so far) but not my nest home smart groups, my Nest Thermostat , smoke detectors and some of my account links. I opened a ticket with Google to try to get more answers about this.

I am SHOCKED how people dont seem to think this is a big deal and how more information isnt out about this. Looks like the tivo stream manufacturer - SEI Robotics has had full access since logged into our stream 4k.
I wonder when they started deleting our Nest and Google home devices?? 
I wonder if they also have all of our streaming service passwords?
SEI robotics has a lot of android tv/smart home devices- I wonder if their other devices have full access to peoples google home accounts?


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm on with google support now trying to get my network back up and running. I have lost the QR code sticker of my nest wifi point


----------



## Johnwashere

Thanks Dave Zatz for posting about this! Hopefully the news spreads fast and people can lock down SEI Robotics ASAP--

https://zatznotfunny.com/2020-07/tivo-google-alert/


----------



## Gunnyman

I also tipped Android police.


----------



## powrcow

Do all Android TV devices require full account access? For instance, I see that Chromecast has full access to my Google Account as well.

I get the outrage but the problem might be how Google allows apps/devices to request access to work in Android TV.


----------



## Gunnyman

powrcow said:


> Do all Android TV devices require full account access?
> 
> I get the outrage but the problem might be how Google allows apps/devices to request access to work in Android TV.


No. This is the only time I've seen any 3rd party have full access to my Google account. It shouldn't happen ever.


----------



## powrcow

Gunnyman said:


> No. This is the only time I've seen any 3rd party have full access to my Google account. It shouldn't happen ever.


I updated my post to say that Chromecast has full account access, but it's a Google app so that's different.

If none of the other third party Android TV boxes have full access, then yeah, bad job TiVo.


----------



## lasergecko

I would bet that this mass Home Deletion happened when Nest Accounts were upgraded to the new plan that they just rolled out.

So, like around July 10? I have no proof, but boy, mine were fine _before_ that date.

Now, everything in my main "Home" is not in a home, but they're still linked to me, at least. *UPDATE:* Actually, they're on my wife's account now.

I bet this happened when my Hub started randomly displaying the default pictures instead of the Google Photos a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Gunnyman

I had to factory reset all my nest products to fix them.


----------



## Johnwashere

lasergecko said:


> I would bet that this mass Home Deletion happened when Nest Accounts were upgraded to the new plan that they just rolled out.
> 
> So, like around July 10? I have no proof, but boy, mine were fine _before_ that date.
> 
> Now, everything in my main "Home" is not in a home, but they're still linked to me, at least.


Maybe... I noticed late last week (Wed, Thurs, or Fri) that when I told my google home to turn the temperature down it couldn't find the device or something. Just figured it was a fluke. Then Friday is when I saw all this, revoked SEI access and then saw my stuff (anything nest related and google home groups) was deleted. Maybe revoking SEI access deleted it? Maybe SEI access just went in and deleted it? Just hope to have something from Tivo or google ASAP on this


----------



## Gunnyman

I am returning my stream 4K, I wonder how long it will take to get refunded.


----------



## usamac

Gunnyman said:


> I am returning my stream 4K, I wonder how long it will take to get refunded.


After the $12 they take for shipping/restocking etc...

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I went into my Tivo Stream 4K settings and deleted my Google account. Then I factory reset the device, unplugged it and threw it into a drawer.


----------



## lasergecko

@Johnwashere

Yup. The same thing happened to me. We had issues with the thermostats, but about two weeks before that, my kitchen Hub stopped playing Google Photos and switched to the default. I reset it, but I bet that was when it first started.


----------



## foghorn2

Feds need to get involved, this is ridiculous


----------



## mattyro7878

What can be done with the access they have privy to?


----------



## Johnwashere

mattyro7878 said:


> What can be done with the access they have privy to?


Saved passwords , credit cards , smart home , nest , browsing historyand more ! So basically your life


----------



## mattyro7878

wtf?


----------



## foghorn2

China:
*"Arr your as are berong to us "*

*







*


----------



## usamac

Liam Bresnahan said:


> Without looking into your specific account and seeing what removed those items I don't think I can comment on what happens to those, sorry. As I understand this was an issue with how Google handles the casting capabilities of the device, as such I don't believe there should have been any access/removal of items in your account. However I will check into this for you.


I'd highly recommend, if you really are an agent of Tivo, to read back through all of this thread. The nature here, even though likely irronious, is that the TS4K has a major security leak.

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

I don't know if it's stated anywhere in the thread but it seems to be tied to using the actual Stream app on the device (the one launched by the TiVo button on the remote). I removed the SEI Robotics access a couple days ago, used the device a few times since then then tonight opened the Stream app for the first time and instantly I saw the full account access return.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

cybergrimes said:


> I don't know if it's stated anywhere in the thread but it seems to be tied to using the actual Stream app on the device (the one launched by the TiVo button on the remote). I removed the SEI Robotics access a couple days ago, used the device a few times since then then tonight opened the Stream app for the first time and instantly I saw the full account access return.


Did you get an instant Google security event email? I don't recall ever getting a security alert email about SEI getting full access.


----------



## cybergrimes

spiderpumpkin said:


> Did you get an instant Google security event email? I don't recall ever getting a security alert email about SEI getting full access.


No I was just refreshing the security/3rd party access screen from Google Account settings page on my phone.

I removed the access again and disabled the Stream app. Need to decide if thats enough or try to get refunds from TiVo for a purchase made just over 60 days ago...


----------



## spiderpumpkin

cybergrimes said:


> No I was just refreshing the security/3rd party access screen from Google Account settings page on my phone.
> 
> I removed the access again and disabled the Stream app. Need to decide if thats enough or try to get refunds from TiVo for a purchase made just over 60 days ago...


I'm surprised Google doesn't send out a security email for a device getting full account access. It seems like they send out a lot of frivolous and redundant security alert emails but not for full account access?


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I just reactivated my TiVo Stream 4K and now it lets you skip adding a Google account at setup. So I activated Tivo Stream 4K with new throwaway Tivo account and then deactivated it right away. Then I used the adb shell to deactivate all the Tivo apps, play store, google apps, and other apps I don't use. I'll just download apps from apkmirror and install them with adblink from now on.


----------



## jaselzer

Hi, I just checked my Google account and the TiVo 4K stream has full access but so does my Nvidia shield. 

And then it occurred to me that both products are based on the android TV platform which is Google which is why both products have full access. I’m not trying to claim that it’s OK, I’m just pointing out that the access granted to our TiVo 4K streams is no different than the access has been granted to my Nvidia shield


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

powrcow said:


> Do all Android TV devices require full account access? For instance, I see that Chromecast has full access to my Google Account as well.
> 
> I get the outrage but the problem might be how Google allows apps/devices to request access to work in Android TV.


Nvidia Shield TV does also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

In any event, I have just eliminated full access to my Google account by the TiVo 4K stream and the Nvidia shield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

I totally forgot about during my freak out, Nvidia certainly does have access
Maybe a difference here is the SEI is shown as not verified by Google, in addition to the uploading the device seems to do. I still don't see why either need access to the whole account though but maybe it's a lack of granular setting here since it does searching and has Google Assistant, etc?


----------



## Gunnyman

I removed the stream 4k from my Google account and setup my shield again. The shield does not have full access to my Google account.


----------



## cybergrimes

Gunnyman said:


> I removed the stream 4k from my Google account and setup my shield again. The shield does not have full access to my Google account.


Weird, I removed the Shield (nvidia mdarcy) and it came back almost immediately while the kids were streaming some morning shows.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks for the heads up. I've removed account access and signed out the TS4K from my Google account.


----------



## Liam Bresnahan

Hi All, we've been working with Google on this issue and have confirmed where the bug is. We're working with Google to fix that ASAP. To confirm, this is a UI issue only and TiVo have not been provided additional access to your Google accounts.


----------



## Liem

Liam Bresnahan said:


> Hi All, we've been working with Google on this issue and have confirmed where the bug is. We're working with Google to fix that ASAP. To confirm, this is a UI issue only and TiVo have not been provided additional access to your Google accounts.


im having this issue too. Removing that access completely wrecked my nest cams, locks, doorbell, nest hubs, etc. my nest aware pro subscription is also now cancelled because of it. Nest is now telling me i have to pay for the subscription again when I already paid for it... they are still looking into it but I hope they are not making me shell out that subscription again when I just paid last wk.


----------



## Gunnyman

I had to factory reset my nest wifi system and redo my network. I had to reconstruct my Google home because my house was deleted. Ugh.


----------



## rrrccc01

So what is being said here is something about the relationship between the TS4k/TiVo Stream 4k and Google has essentially messed up, deleted, my whole G-Home environment and the only way to fix it is to re-build the whole thing from scratch?


----------



## Gunnyman

rrrccc01 said:


> So what is being said here is something about the relationship between the TS4k/TiVo Stream 4k and Google has essentially messed up, deleted, my whole G-Home environment and the only way to fix it is to re-build the whole thing from scratch?


Yes, or don't revoke SEI Robotics' full access to your Google account.


----------



## rrrccc01

Gunnyman said:


> Yes, or don't revoke SEI Robotics' full access to your Google account.


Thanks but too late for that. I was susspicious when I saw this a couple weeks ago but chose to let it go. What a POS, I'm going to see if I can still return the TS4K. It's been nothing but trouble and disappointment from day 1.

If I wanted a second career it wouldn't be this.


----------



## ilovedvrs

Wow.. I thought I was going crazy about this issue. I talked on the phone for 5+ hours with google about this. Opened tickets with engineering & security review. My nest home group got purged 3 times. Google was NEVER helpful. But I was able to reproduce the problem.
I *think* the problem also occurs with the Google Secure device, only if you click accept to the google assistant feature. If you notice the google secure might use the same chip.

Also I *think* they were able to compromise my old gen 1 google mini. as it started showing up as 'linux' under devices. I've also purged that from my network and donated it to good will. I've reported all of this to google security review team.

So have our networks been compromised and our Nest devices including video been watched by Chineese? is this another huawei incident?

After being purged, It is not easy setting up everything. (I have 20+ devices) Because of these events I now have pictures of all the bar codes on my devices so I don't have to climb up ladder to re-setup the devices. I suggested to Google that they should include playing card with each purchase that includes the setup bar code & product name on it. So we can keep a deck of cards that includes all of device details and makes it so we dont have unplug door camera and climb up to the cameras. taking things down is a hassle!

I ended up selling the Tivo device on Ebay, along with my Bolt OTA and mini. Crazy not have tivo after 21 years of being loyal. I had a Tivo s1 day 1 and have used one every day since, we even a beta tester for a few devices including the one that you could write dvds.

With Tivo trying to charge me $150 for on my bolt that has had lifetime service for the last 3 years, I was happy to sell everything this week.
My new Fire TV 4k + Recast is working great! Plus they stream to echo shows!! so awesome & modern.


I also called tivo support today. There response was:
This is a new devices and our engineers are very busy, I'm not sure if we can look into this.


----------



## Gunnyman

I essentially told Google nest wifi support the same thing. The setup code for the nest WiFi point is etched into the rubber on the bottom of the device in print so small I couldn't read it without taking a photo on my phone and blowing it up. I spent an hour on the phone trying to get help figuring out how to put it on my network.


----------



## jaselzer

Wow, I was reading all your posts and I was thinking to myself boy I’m glad I don’t use Google Home. But then I realized that I have actually three Nest Protects at home though for reasons I can never understand Google has not yet integrated them into Google Home. And Yep, the Nest app no longer has my Home and no longer has the three Nest Protects listed. So I’m going have to reset them all up when I get back home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

Johnwashere said:


> Thanks for the update. Does this mean my Google Nest theromstat and smoke detectors will restore to my account ?
> Also will my google home (smart home ) groups come back ? Really concerned this got access to so much of my smart home setup. I don't understand the point of it and why it removed so much...


I had the same issue as you do but I only have the smoke detectors. And the same thing has happened to me. I feel for you because having the thermostats removed is more of an immediate issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

Liam Bresnahan said:


> Without looking into your specific account and seeing what removed those items I don't think I can comment on what happens to those, sorry. As I understand this was an issue with how Google handles the casting capabilities of the device, as such I don't believe there should have been any access/removal of items in your account. However I will check into this for you.


Same issue for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

Well, if there is one silver lining to this black cloud it is that, at least, it did not throw out all non-Google devices from the Google Home app. I had to create a new Home and all the rooms again but at least all those products were still listed in the app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

Today this is now showing as "Tivo Stream 4k" in my Google account, instead of SEI Robotics. It's also no longer in the risky access/unverified by Google section.

I've been watching it in AdGuard Home for a couple days too, Stream seems to do as many DNS lookups as an Nvidia Shield. It clearly hits a few TiVo/SEI specific addresses to phone home data, just like Shield hits a few Nvidia addresses but not as many as my Jetstream 4K device (also Android TV). I've never paid too close attention but it's amazing how much Netflix and Prime both connect out even when not in use. Also weird is I've got 3 of these Stream's running but one does twice as much activity as the other two regardless of actual device usage. The Vizio TVs do about the same amount as everything else.

I think the part about it destroying Google Home settings/Nest subscriptions is a valid complaint but everything else is probably pretty normal for a modern media device. They phone home, a lot...


----------



## davezatz

Liam Bresnahan said:


> Hi All, we've been working with Google on this issue and have confirmed where the bug is. We're working with Google to fix that ASAP. To confirm, this is a UI issue only and TiVo have not been provided additional access to your Google accounts.


It may only be a visual consideration as far as TiVo is concerned. HOWEVER, taking the recommended action on the security alert destroys one's Nest and Google Homes. Please, please, please convey that to whomever your Google contacts are as I believe all of us are getting shuttled to Nest Engineering, who tells us we chose to delete our homes (incorrect) and the issue is larger than Nest - revoking an Android TV device should not delink my Nest Protects and Lenovo Clock, etc.

I continue to push Nest engineering to try and get me my Nest Protect IDs (for three of my five) to relink as I have some tricky hardwiring that will require I hire an electrician to remove for codes.

To everyone else, I just tried to replicate the issue to shoot a video for Nest and community. However, it's no longer showing as flagged - either issue has been corrected or it doesn't get flagged for a period of time.


----------



## BillyClyde

Google says a bug is erroneously showing security alerts for TiVO devices | ZDNet


----------



## spiderpumpkin

BillyClyde said:


> Google says a bug is erroneously showing security alerts for TiVO devices | ZDNet


Of course no mention of how acting on the security alert deletes a user's Google Home and Nest Home.


----------



## foghorn2

spiderpumpkin said:


> Of course no mention of how acting on the security alert deletes a user's Google Home and Nest Home.


We are living in the day and age of Fake News, esp from big tech companies.


----------

